# Massive PC Games on Steam bargains in sale



## treelover (Nov 28, 2009)

Some great Steam PC bargains in their five day sale: L4D1,6.49, Borderlands,20 pounds, Order of War, 7.49


----------



## bhamgeezer (Nov 29, 2009)

I got L4D2 earlier today, had to choose between that and getting dragon age


----------



## Sunray (Nov 29, 2009)

I couldn't resist L4D2 either. How many Zombies....


----------



## Sunray (Nov 30, 2009)

Mirrors edge is £3.24 on steam at the moment.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 1, 2009)

L4D2 is great, been really enjoying it. 

Looks like there'll be dlc for it, if this http://www.midnight-riders.com/ teaser is anything to go by...

thanks for the mirrors edge tip off... it's now purchased (well at £3.24 i'd be foolish not to)


----------



## treelover (Dec 1, 2009)

I bought Ghostbusters in the sale, good fun actually


----------



## treelover (Dec 4, 2009)

Wish i had bought M/E now, so cheap, but i have too many games, I can't play them all! Tomb Raider/Underworld now under a fiver.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 6, 2009)

Completed Mirrors Edge, what a great game, esp given the 3.24 price.

I really hope they are doing a sequel.  Defo thought the combat sequences weren't as bad as everyone slagged them off to be.  Easyiest to win by running round and getting the guy with the fuck off machine gun which has a huge clip and then just taking everyone out if they were bothering you.   

Often more fun to just run though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 7, 2009)

treelover said:


> I bought Ghostbusters in the sale, good fun actually




I found it really hard. Got stuck on Staypuft


----------



## bonjour (Dec 23, 2009)

GTA4 under a 5a


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 23, 2009)

and S.T.A.L.K.E.R shadows of cherobyl for just over a quid...


----------



## bonjour (Dec 23, 2009)

ohmyliver said:


> and S.T.A.L.K.E.R shadows of cherobyl for just over a quid...


Yeah but it's shit.
Unless you like the whole RPGFPS thing?


----------



## creak (Dec 23, 2009)

I bought GTA 4 for £5, then saw it on Amazon for £10. I then thought that I'll probably spend more than the £5 difference on electricity, having to leave my computer on for fucking hours until the thing is downloaded.... I don't think it's such a bargain. Stalker for a quid though, and it'd be a relatively smaller file- that's a goer


----------



## creak (Dec 23, 2009)

bonjour said:


> Yeah but it's shit.
> Unless you like the whole RPGFPS thing?



You mean it's THE shit, don't you.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 23, 2009)

i just brought a huge pile of games

including ones  that won't run on my current claped out pc...  it's  nice to think i have them  awaiting  my next upgrade... it's like getting two prezzies at once


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 23, 2009)

bonjour said:


> Yeah but it's shit.
> Unless you like the whole RPGFPS thing?



at that price I can afford to find out if I do


----------



## Sunray (Dec 28, 2009)

1.35 for Prey is a decent game for peanuts


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 29, 2009)

prey is sold out, but bioshock is 3.50 and orange box 8 quid or so


----------



## bonjour (Dec 29, 2009)

I managed to get prey before it sold out, odd though how it was sold out. I thought games via steam were unlimited available through download.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 29, 2009)

bonjour said:


> I managed to get prey before it sold out, odd though how it was sold out. I thought games via steam were unlimited available through download.



they've run out of licence keys.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Dec 29, 2009)

the question of the moment is, is jade empire worth £2.25? I noticed it was made by Bioware!


----------



## treelover (Dec 30, 2009)

Empire Total War only 9.95! at Game Collection,mega bargain...


http://www.thegamecollection.net/pc-c-1.html


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 30, 2009)

Bought Bioshock for £3.50 thanks to this thread. Cheers


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 31, 2009)

civ IV for under a fiver, civ IV + the two expansion packs, and colonisation, under 9 quid.


----------

